# check precedence with pf



## batch (Apr 28, 2013)

In IPFW we can use "ipprecedence" to match a specified precedence. Is it possible to do so with pf? How?


----------



## Dies_Irae (May 6, 2013)

IP Precedence is a 3 bit field followed by a 5-bit TOS field. So, you have an 8-bit field.
If I'm not mistaken, the "tos" rule in pf.conf(5) match the whole 8-bit field.


----------

